# So is Stallone on HGH or AAS



## DonaldPump (Jul 20, 2018)

So is Stallone on HGH or AAS?  Dude is jacked at times for his age.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 20, 2018)

He has been on both for most of his life, this is no secret.....


----------



## DonaldPump (Jul 20, 2018)

I thought I read somewhere he was running GH, just curious what you guys thought,  I’m thinking I agree with you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 20, 2018)

To kinda echo what FD said... No shit he is on growth and test. Look at him.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 20, 2018)

lol like FD said, it's no secret. haha he doesn't hide it either.


----------



## DonaldPump (Jul 20, 2018)

So you are telling me it had nothing to do with punching sides of beef with Vinnie?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 20, 2018)

It takes his kind of money to afford a steady supply of hgh


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 20, 2018)

One of his handlers was busted for HGH possession while traveling from Italy to the US many years ago.....


----------



## DonaldPump (Jul 20, 2018)

I dated a girl in Beijing for a while that was in sales for a peptide lab.  Hooked a few friends up, it was legit they supplied the Olympic teams,  not very expensive.


----------



## DonaldPump (Jul 20, 2018)

If course here and there are very different


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 20, 2018)

DonaldPump said:


> If course here and there are very different



The generic Chinese stuff is what most people are using in the US. Probably UK too. Real growth like seros are quite different in cost and effect.


----------



## malysh888 (Jul 20, 2018)

Whatever they use there they look damn good!!


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 20, 2018)

I heard it’s all a lie and he’s really been using sarms the whole time but didn’t want his secret out.


----------



## Trump (Jul 20, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> The generic Chinese stuff is what most people are using in the US. Probably UK too. Real growth like seros are quite different in cost and effect.



Unless they have a green top on them then they are superior


----------



## bvs (Jul 20, 2018)

Stalone got busted with HGH in Australia, so theres proof he was on it


----------



## snake (Jul 20, 2018)

Seeker said:


> lol like FD said, it's no secret. haha he doesn't hide it either.



Yeah, maybe he should try to hide it a little better and not get busted. lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmObb66R-Qg


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 20, 2018)

IDK, i dont think anyone needs proof.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 20, 2018)

Anyone need proof I am bigger than 6 inches?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 20, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Anyone need proof I am bigger than 6 inches?



I do. I need proof


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 20, 2018)

Trump said:


> Unless they have a green top on them then they are superior



PPtropin you mean? Yeah good shit.


----------



## Trump (Jul 20, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> PPtropin you mean? Yeah good shit.


 That’s the ones my guy says he doubles the dose she adds igf in there fir an extra boost along with b12 fir health benefits an creatine monohydrate


----------



## Chillinlow (Jul 21, 2018)

DonaldPump said:


> So is Stallone on HGH or AAS?  Dude is jacked at times for his age.



Naty bro all naty 

have you heard of the YouTube ?


----------



## andy (Jul 21, 2018)

to be a paid holiwood actor he would be an idiot not to be on AAS


----------



## Trump (Sep 13, 2018)

kaosjonathan said:


> hgh are AAS are the best as i have use them for quite some time now
> i have a guy i always order from he is the best and my stuff are good and perfect
> if you will need stuff then i can relate you to pm using the below address
> 
> ...




Thanks &#55357;&#56911; I will message him now


----------



## HDH (Sep 13, 2018)

Hell ya, look at that big ass head  :0)


----------



## Coldblooded (Sep 18, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> One of his handlers was busted for HGH possession while traveling from Italy to the US many years ago.....



He also got popped in Australia while filming Rambo with HGH and Decca.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 22, 2018)

DonaldPump said:


> So you are telling me it had nothing to do with punching sides of beef with Vinnie?


Hold up, who the eff is Vinnie? His name is Paulie! 

Yeah he’s on all that. Dudes 73 and looks amazing. My grandfather looked like a shriveled, wrinkled ball sack at 73.


----------



## HDH (Sep 23, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Hold up, who the eff is Vinnie? His name is Paulie!
> 
> Yeah he’s on all that. Dudes 73 and looks amazing. My grandfather looked like a shriveled, wrinkled ball sack at 73.



That shit made me laugh, mine did too.

Not for this fella if I can help it. I have no intentions on stopping GH but I have no intentions on having a big ass head like stallone. 

Hell, I couldn't afford a big ass GH head like that  :0)


----------

